# Aviator Aeroclub



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I picked up one of these recently - It is unused but came with no paperwork etc - It is a manual wind with clock displays of Day of Week & 24hr Scale as well as a window for date at 6pm

- There is only one button on the watch which winds it & alters the date - I have googled around to try & find a user manual online but nada - any ideas? Trying to set it up with no manual is a right PITA ...

Other info: On face "17 Jewels" - On back "Aeroclub" - 552/999 (presumably its the 552nd of a run 999 watches?) - Water Resistant 3ATM

Any help greatly appreciated ... Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Its a pretty stright forward and accurate movement the 17 jewel one is...

Pull the stem to set the time - wind it once every couple of days

to change the date: wind until just passed midnight and it should advance a day (otherwise go another 12h forward)

then wind back until @ 7pm (or until you hear a click) then forwards again until about 1am

repeat as necessary

sorry if this is a bit patronising but there really is not much else to it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers & no probs with the patronising! I didn't know about the back to 7pm trick (I have another Poljot that does this if you back to 10pm!)

I did find out the Aeroclub uses the 26669 movement & then tracked down a manual at one of the Russian watch sites so as they

say Robert's your mother's brother ... Paul 

PS When I get my camera setup sorted I'll be trading this as its a bit small for me to read with my poor eyesight so more suited for small wristed

guys with good eysight or possibly even a 710 with good taste


----------

